# Tiki and Blou about to POP!



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey everyone! I haven't been on too much recently as I've been really busy with school, but I wanted to give you all an update on my two pregnant girls! This will be their first time kidding with me, so I'm anxious to see what they come out with! They are both PB NDs bred to a PB ND buck. Blou's first day 145 is on Oct. 22, and Tiki's is on Oct. 23. Poor girls are really starting to feel the pregnancy, and told me they were miserable this morning.  I'm thinking twins for Blou and at least triplets for Tiki.  Will post some pics this evening if I can!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

exciting!!! get that kidding kit ready! we'll be here, anxiously waiting cute kid pictures! wishing your girls easy kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding! You will have to post pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tiki's ligs are gone and her udder is more full! She's in the kidding stall playing the waiting game!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Having some contractions!!!! Please pray for a healthy, easy kidding!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

happy kidding! can't wait for baby pictures!!!!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yaaa...happy kidding , hope all goes well!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So far we have a gorgeous tricolor (really he has four colors on him though - quad color? Lol) buckling, and an absolutely STUNNING black doeling. Both are healthy and active!! I think mama has at least one more, but she's taking a break right now. Thanks for the prayers, and keep 'em coming!!  Will post pics when I'm sure mama's done.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Hope all goes well still


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Best wishes to you and your does!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Can't wait to see em


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats!! Any pics yet?! Lol I LOVE baby goat pictures!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awesome!! hope things are going well. can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

hurrry!!! pics


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes, everyone!! Babies and mama are both doing excellently this morning!!  She ended up just having the two, so here are some pictures of her feisty and gorgeous new babies!! I was with her through the whole birth, and she did very very well.   :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

They are adorable !!!!'


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

They're sooooo cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

They are very cute! I love the buckling's color! 

How is your other doe doing?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks!  Blou is looking closer, but not ready yet. I'm thinking she may have settled on her second bred date which would make Oct. 29 her Day 145. I hope she goes soon though - I can't wait to see who she's got in there! LOL


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

OMG 
They are so cute and pretty!:lovey:
I can't help feeling jealous.
what are you going to name them?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you!  

I'm not sure what I'll name them yet. I'm thinking about keeping the girl (her mama has excellent udder capacity and the buck I bred to should have improved her conformation as well) but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!! they're SOOOO adorable!!!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awwww, they are too cute! I love the little bucks colors, and the doeling is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, today is either Day 152 or Day 145 for Blou!! All yesterday her ligs were almost gone, so I hope we have some kids this morning! Will update soon!


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Congratulations! Both kids are so precious, I can hardly stand it! And Momma is quite beautiful herself. I'm really looking forward to your next set of pictures, with Blou's babies.  Praying for a safe, healthy delivery!

~ Erin


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, no babies today. :/ Crazy goats make you wait forever! LOL Her ligs are still gone, so maybe tonight or tomorrow morning! 

Erin, thank you!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She'll go soon I bet!! Also, that buckling is a broken buckskin, if you were still wondering  

They are super adorable!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks! I didn't think that he was a broken buckskin because he has two additional colors (grey and white) instead of just the classic white. Can he still be a broken buckskin even with grey?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Frosty1 said:


> Thanks! I didn't think that he was a broken buckskin because he has two additional colors (grey and white) instead of just the classic white. Can he still be a broken buckskin even with grey?


Yeah... Could be he has moon spots too.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Blou kidded!!!! I checked on her this morning, and she had kidded sometime during the night with a single doeling!! The baby was mostly dry and very active and healthy when I found it. She is WAY bigger than Tiki's twins who are four days older! She's beautiful, though! A solid black girl with brown and white moonspots, a lightning bolt shape down her face, and a white tip on her tail. I will post some pics later today!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwwww!!!! congrats!!! good momma for doing it all herself! can't wait for pics!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aww they're adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Here are some pics of the new baby (and some of all the babies and mamas together)!! As she's gotten drier her moonspots have gotten more pronounced. She's SO cute!:kidred:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Very sweet!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg...SO CUTE!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

OH my gosh!!! They are ALL SOOO adorable!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!! 

I'm a little worried about the little boy. He seems healthy and active, but he doesn't seem very motivated to drink like his sister. He has something in his tummy, but again, it's not full like his sister's is. Should I give him some VitaminB complex? I have it in gel form, so it would be easy to give. Is he fine and just a bit of a picky eater? Any suggestions?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That wouldn't hurt. What he doesn't need he should pee out. If you have some probios on hand, that might help too.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I just went and checked on them again, and he has a full tummy now! I guess I just caught him when he wasn't hungry.  Thanks!

Tiki's two babies are super friendly, and Blou's little one is starting to play with the other babies.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Adorable babies


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Frosty1 said:


> I just went and checked on them again, and he has a full tummy now! I guess I just caught him when he wasn't hungry.  Thanks!
> 
> Tiki's two babies are super friendly, and Blou's little one is starting to play with the other babies.


Good to hear


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

oh no now I want one. And mine are to young to breed yet..lol They are cuties


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Simply ADORABLE babies


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Congrats on the baby's! I'm so jealous do you have a picture of the dad?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  

Clementegal, I borrowed him from a friend to stud my does, and kept reminding myself to take a pic, but I never did. LOL He's black with brown and grey moonspots and a GIANT beard.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Frosty1 said:


> Thanks everyone!  Clementegal, I borrowed him from a friend to stud my does, and kept reminding myself to take a pic, but I never did. LOL He's black with brown and grey moonspots and a GIANT beard.


Ooh! He sounds pretty your so lucky I still have to breed my does! And then wait the 5 months till kids!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They are all so cute !!! Harrietta potter for the lightning bolt!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Clemente, don't worry, the time flies by! Before you know it you'll have babies too! 

Milk and honey, thank you, and that name would be SO cute!


----------

